# Brush/Limbs hauled off?



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Cut down some tree limbs and brush then threw my back out. Anybody online who can haul off this stuff for me. Looks like about 1 an 1/2 or 2 pick up truck loads for me. I live in Pace. PM me if interested.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang - I wasn't looking to get this done for free. Does anyone know of someone who does light hauling like this?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I called ecua they picked mine up for $29.13 call and have a supervisor come out to give you an estimate. I almost paid someone 100.00 to remove mine.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Reel Sick said:


> I called ecua they picked mine up for $29.13 call and have a supervisor come out to give you an estimate. I almost paid someone 100.00 to remove mine.


*Yep, best deal around, however, the OP is in Santa Rosa County.

Not sure if they provide as Escambia.

To the OP, you thread title does look like you want it for free. 
If I did not have limitations, I would come with my 5 x 8 and haul for free.

Bump

*


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I can see how it would be construed that way. Guess I'll juts wait for me back to get better make a trip to the landfill. Luckily the limbs are sitting in spots where the grass is dead anyway! : )


----------



## Promod Krew (Oct 3, 2007)

Check your PM's


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

wflgator said:


> Cut down some tree limbs and brush then threw my back out. Anybody online who can haul off this stuff for me. Looks like about 1 an 1/2 or 2 pick up truck loads for me. I live in Pace. PM me if interested.


I may have a ride for your limbs if they are still available. Where in Pace are you...general area?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Replied to PMs this AM. I live off Chumuckla, just south of five points.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Are these limbs on the side of Chumuckla HWY from the tree trimmers?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

No - lower limbs in my yard that I cut off some live oaks.


----------

